# MAC Burgundy x 9 eye palette FOTD



## geeko (Aug 21, 2015)

EYES:
  Poppyseed es 
  Quarry es
  Sketch e/s


  Above 3 eyeshadows from the Burgundy x 9 eye palette

  Ricepaper e/s
  Blacktrack fluidline

  LIPS:
  Nightingale lipliner
  D for Danger lipstick

  All make up by maccosmetics


----------



## Aebel2 (Aug 25, 2015)

Your skin is UNREAL! So gorgeous!


----------



## Ravenhaired88 (Dec 25, 2015)

Like a doll  great colour scheme


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

Gorgeous as usual! Loving the lip colour... might have to add that to my collection hehe


----------

